# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Gjithe bilbilat ne nje kenge

## Kosovari_78_Ca

Poeti Muhamet Tratari u kendon bilbilave,gjithe kengetareve te kengeve labe qe me zerin e tyre te embel i kendojne aq bukur. 

http://www.geocities.com/tragjasi/bilbilat.htm


Rastesisht duke kerkuar diqka ne Google rash ne kete kenge interesante:


*Gjithe bilbilat ne nje kenge*

Kush eshte i zoti ne kenge, 
Ti mbledhe bilbilat te tere, 
Capi i lehte e hapi i rende, 
Ne valle t'u gjeje vend.. 

Sa e nis Dhimiter Varfi, 
Ne kembe Aranit Tragjasi, 
Goligu ne Bence gati, 
Ne Vranishte i pret arapi. 

Maje e larte Bilibil Dhimitri, 
Deti Jonit, dallge ngriti, 
Kenga jote breza rriti, 
Zeri yt me yje ndriti. 

Kendo Aranit Daupi, 
Mos pusho Golik Jaupi, 
O Arap i Çeloleske, 
Ju nuk kini kurre vdekje. 

Aranit lisi ne brinje, 
Zeri gurre-gurgullime, 
Kenga jote ne gjak ka mbire 
I madh per polifonine.. 

O Golik me emer mali, 
Zoti çze qe te fali, 
Buronje-burim kristali, 
Livadh me blerim behari. 

O Arap bredhi me rrenje, 
Vitet shkojne e ti ne kembe, 
Nuk te shteri ajo kenge, 
Ste lodhi vallja e rende. 

Arap bilbil i vertete, 
Vargut tim i dhe lezet, 
Ne vallen labe termet, 
I dredhur ne monument. 

Hidhe vallan Hetem Shkurti, 
Luaj belin, tunde supin, 
Dridh shamine, jep alarmin, 
Lidhur si fishek gjerdanin... 

Ktheja o Sinan Gjoleka 
Ne valle lisi me dega, 
Spiro Çino zeri rralle, 
Si hedhes violine e pare. 

Nazif Çela ze bilbili 
Neper kenge te çeli prilli, 
Kenget veshur nga blerimi, 
Kenget gonxhe trendafili. 

Kush sta ka degjuar zene 
Zeri yt lezeton vende, 
Ti i ngre malet ne kembe 
O Nazif Çela me kenge. 

O Golik, o Golik Lika, 
Shtate nota ke te gryka, 
Violin e trete Melqe Çela, 
Vijne nga grykat e thella. 

Kur e nis kengen Hyseni, 
Ngrihet dhe Qazim Ademi, 
Smokthinjote rrenje mademi, 
Neper kenget i kemi. 

Paro moj thelleze shkembi, 
Me uje bore lare zeri, 
Vasillo moj bejke e Bardhe, 
Lundra e kenges mbi vale. 

Ndeze kengen Ermioni, 
Si reja qe vjen nga Joni, 
Malet i zuri debora, 
Naimin na sjell Leonora. 

Syrjat Hodo Terbaçjoti, 
Zeri yt shpirt-o baroti, 
Kenget gjemim i rende, 
Te dy me Çiken ne kembe. 

Merrja more Vasil Sera, 
Zeri yt na çel pranvera, 
Thuaja se ta heq dera, 
Ne Brataj sshteron miniera.. 

Moj Vito me kenge shume, 
S'u lodhe s'u ngjire kurre, 
Tane e Gjike nuk ben shume, 
Taireja-zerin gurre.. 

Azimea protopare, 
Kendoi bukur per çobane, 
Myrvete Bega pa fjale, 
Kenges labe i dha dallge. 

Sulua si sterall i serte, 
Lekua si Pliska vet, 
Begua shamine e dredh, 
Treshje Dukatit lezet 

O Tartar Tartar Avduli, 
Ne Tragjas te qeshi nuri, 
Zeri vershellima plumbi, 
Kenget dallge Karaburuni. 

Viron laçi gryke thelle, 
Kthyes me gjoksin shpelle, 
Kthyesi me shume vlere, 
Mavrova çdjale ka nxjerre. 

Zeri yt Kalo Bregu, 
Rritet si gjemin orteku, 
Neper shpate, neper shpella 
Aty ku dimeron leshverdha... 

Kenga jote Vendim Zyka 
I mbledh thellezat te gryka; 
Ajeti eshte muzika, 
Yzedini shkrep si drita. 

Arjan Shehu e Mehmet Vishe 
Violinat Gjirokastrite;
Kush kendoi O Sinan Labi, 
Rrufete i zbriti nga mali. 

Fterres kush ia rrit lezetin, 
Kenga e Hasan Mehmetit, 
Zequa te kembe e malit, 
Evgjenia perkund djalin. 

I mbushe me kenge o Bardhe, 
Bolene e Lapardhane;
Ku gjendet Pika Ferruni, 
Pse kenge e Dhermiut humbi? 

Kur kendon Meleq Kapllani, 
Kanines i rritet nami, 
Kendo o Bexhet Treblova, 
Ne male ku kullon bora 

Vendim kapaj djale i qete, 
Ne fyell mjeshter i veretete, 
I bie si do vete, 
Sdo oboe as klarinete... 

Katina lare ne vese, 
Je verete nje belereshe, 
E degjojme e mbame veshe, 
Kenge e Himares princeshe. 

Halil Bilaj i Picarit, 
Kenge buronja te zallit. 
O moj kenge e Mallakastres, 
Si nuset ulesh ne dasem. 

Vallja labe flake mori, 
Se i priu Alush Milori, 
Ne Vranisht priu Hetemi, 
Ne Dukat Bego Vangjeli. 

Kush e mbolli kengen labe, 
Neper shkemb e ne livadhe, 
Si sot e per mijera vjet, 
Nderim paçin per jete . 

Neço Muka Himarjoti, 
Sino Xheli i Kuçioti, 
Rrapo Metua, xha Xhemili, 
Xha Xhebrua, Perlat Tafili. 

Thanas Beni, Nase labi, 
Matua e Selim Hasani, 
Veliko e Murat Breshani, 
Vranishjot Tare Selmani. 

Tartar Zeka i Kuçiot 
Thuri kenge e bejte plot; 
Beqir Laçi ne Tragjas, 
Iku shpejt, kenge la pas. 

Jane vjershetore shume, 
Ca i njoh, ca si njoh une, 
Drite shpirti, flake kenga 
Ushqimin marrim nga rrenja. 

Filloj me shkoket e vargut, 
Uroj mire se keni ardhur, 
Per rreth sofres se lezetit, 
Ne kengen e Muhametit. 

Mireseerdhet miq e shoke, 
Vargu im per ju burofte, 
Kenga qe rrjedh nga shpirti, 
Muhamet Tratar Vranishti. 

Pilur te lisat ne brinje 
Lefter Çipa ngre dolline, 
Hedh nje varg, gdhend nje rime 
Dhe kenga hap melodine. 

Nga Dukajt nga Tepelena 
Maliq Lila drite pena; 
Vargu  yt, kenga Bençore, 
Lule mjalti, uje bore.. 

Terbaçjoti Kujtim Mici, 
Vargun e bukur skaliti, 
Kenga e derdhur nga shpirti, 
Malin e Çikes rriti. 

Lapardha Fehti Brahimi, 
Vargjet, uje burimi, 
Elegji e ke nga trimi, 
Humor gjemba trendafili. 

Hamdi Pulua ne Tragjas, 
E nisi avash avash, 
Qengji i bejkes u be dash, 
Kenget e tij me tallaz. 

Dule Havari i Dukat, 
Lum si ti per ate fshat, 
Qe buron ne kenge shume, 
Dhe neper vallet hedh furtune. 

Teno Lona i Fterriot, 
Vargjet lule dhe barot, 
Kenga jote ska te shteruar, 
Sshteron ujet ne Ixuar. 

O Nexhip Sera nga Berati, 
Xha Selimi Çvaris pati; 
Bashke me ty edhe Arapi, 
I kini rrenjet si rrapi. 

Llambro Hysi hane hane, 
Llogatje ninulla bane, 
Kenga jote nderon fshatin, 
More bir i Kallaratit. 

Xha Mehmeti i Karabolle, 
Ne luftera kengen e mbolle, 
Per deshmoret i percolle, 
Neper stane e kasolle. 

Tomorr Leko  Mesapliku, 
Me vargje automatiku, 
Kenget me gjemim belçiku, 
Ngrice Janari, vape Korriku. 

Tepelene Zaho Balili, 
Plote me kenge mbushur gjiri, 
I zbritur nga Rezhini, 
Ne Hormove te feksi ylli. 

O Hysni biri i Bolenes, 
I Miftar Shahipit me emer, 
I pushkes dhe i penes, 
Me kenge labe ne zemer. 

Pelivan Bajrami me rrenje, 
Kombin e mbushe me kenge, 
Me hostenin qe ke bere, 
Mos, i terbove te tere. 

Nertesi Asllan Çipini, 
Ne Bolene buron burimi, 
Kenget me arome pishe, 
Shtruar vençe pleqerishte. 

Drashovica porte ne zall, 
Nxorre nje poet te bardhe, 
Vale lumi,  dallge deti, 
Vargu i Hiqmet Mehmetit. 

Me pene vargjet i mbolle, 
Si plugon bujku ugarin, 
Shpirtin kenge pike pikove, 
Ne poezi Eqerem Canin 

Avni Varfi, Avni varfi, 
Vargje me iso Shushice, 
Poezine petale mjalti, 
Bore e trendeline Çike. 

Vargun me mendim te thelle, 
Zile laberie ritmi, 
Njgjyrat e natyres mbjelle, 
Gjormioti Seit Seiti. 

Terbaçi vater me kenge, 
Poeti Albert Abazi, 
Te tradita hedhur ne rrenje, 
Veshtrim mbi maja mali. 

Poetet e Laberise, 
Vargu im su nxe te gjithe; 
Kenga juaj sofer shtruar, 
Laberine e ka bleruar. 


*Vlore e bukur bregdetare* 

Vlore e bukur bregdetare, 
Ec moj ec ballekrenare, 
Vlora e kohes se zjarrte, 
Qe shkrepe mbi rete flake. 

Vlore ballelare furtunes, 
Vlore e kenges, Vlore e punes, 
Djepi ku u ngrit flamuri, 
Themel pavaresia vuri. 

Vlora e vitit me Njezete, 
Shkabe e trimave me flete, 
Vlore e Luftes Çlirimtare, 
Krah per krahe me shoqet çave. 

Vlora jone me dete male, 
Vlore e historise se madhe, 
Vlore te njohen trimerine, 
Fond i lare per historine. 


*Dy kreret ne pergjim* 

Flamur ku e ke folene? 
Ne zemer te çdo shqiptari, 
Te gjaku qe eshte dedhur, 
Brez pas brezi, djale pas djali. 

Flamur, krenari e kombit, 
Shtiza jote çdo maje mali, 
Shpate mprehte e Kastriotit, 
Krahu i Ismail Qemalit. 

Flamuri me dy kurora, 
Njezete e Tete Nentori, 
Djepi Kruja, shtrati Vlora, 
Drite çdo shqiptari i globit. 

O, Flamur i kuq me shkabe, 
Ne pergjim i mban dy krere, 
Njera sheh nga kemi ardhur, 
Tjetra çan mbi dallge e ere. 


*Shqiperia dhe Kosova* 

Shqiperia dhe Kosova, 
Dy kreret qe ka shqiponja, 
Kosova dhe Shqiperia, 
Djep i lashte Iliria. 

Ku peshon besa e burrit? 
Ku eshte kuq e zi flamuri? 
Ku ka marre flamuri forre? 
Kruje, Prizren e Vlore. 

Ku flitet gjuha e zjarrte? 
Ku rrjedh fjale e embel mjalte? 
Ku derdh kenge çiftelia? 
Ku shperthen  polifonia? 

Ku nuk shkrin bora ne bjeshke? 
Ku malet puthen me rete? 
Ku lindin trimat me kordhe? 
Shqiperi e ne Kosove. 


*Shqiperia dhe Europa* 

Europe, sa bote e lashte, 
Qe kur lindi gjithesia, 
Fise, kombe, popuj bashke, 
Ne Ballkan dhe Iliria. 

Europe e Kohes se Re, 
Ku mori drite njerezimi, 
Sa i more dhe i le, 
Shqiperise se Ismailit!? 

Europe e Kohes Moderne, 
Drejt bashkimit eshte fuqia, 
Moj familja Europiane, 
Ne gjirin tend Albania. 


*Kenga e shekullit Vlora Vlora?* 

Ku feks syri, ku shkrep dora? 
Ku erdhi e bardhe bora? 
Kush ja beri e para fora? 
Kenge e shekullit Vlora Vlora 

Ku hapen mengjese nuri? 
Ku mblidhen trimat e gurit? 
Ku lidhet besa e burrit? 
Vlora, shtiza e flamurit 

Ku zihen malet me kenge? 
Ku gjemon vallja e rende? 
Ku Kombi ngrihet ne kembe? 
Vlora e vulos kuvende 

Kush ja fal gjakun lirise? 
Kush i jep gjak  trimerise? 
Kush i ben nder Laberise? 
Vlora e serte e burrerise 

Kush i jep flamurit vale? 
Kush i ngre historis dallge? 
Kush i rrit Shqiperise fame? 
Vlora me lavdi mbi balle. 


*Memedheu kenga jone*

Jug, Veri, Fusha, Malesia, 
Jemi nje e te pandare, 
Çifteli polifonia, 
Kendojme trojeve shqiptar. 

Nente male Dibra ka, 
Rritur me kenge atdheut, 
Mal me kenge te medha, 
Eshte rapsodi Hazis Ndreu. 

Minerale ka Fushe-Arrezi, 
Ku nuk pushon çiftelia, 
Me uje Bjeshke rritet Fani, 
Me kenge trimash Frrok Haxhia. 

Kush çeli zambake bore, 
Me kreshnik brigjeve eci, 
Sond e kenges Mirditore, 
Pene e arte e Gjok Becit, 

Kush loz çifteline pa tela 
Kush ben orkester me fame, 
Le ti kete zili  dhe Vjena, 
Ndue Shytin me Pukiane. 

Vjen Ansambli Çiftelia, 
Lezha bashi i festivalit, 
Eshte Fusha e Malesia, 
Eshte aty Ded Ndue Lazri. 

Fluturon vallja  e Tropojes, 
Nga Shkelzeni te Tomorri, 
Rrjedh si ujet e Valbones, 
Kenge e Fatime Sokolit. 

Kukesi kur e nisi festen? 
Ndez daullen Xhemaliu, 
Nga Hasi rapsodet zbresin, 
Mbi Gjallice seç fryn veriu. 

Vjen nga Shkodra ne Malesia, 
Kenge e trojeve tIlirjanit, 
Derdh ne tinguj çiftelia, 
Zemer e ze te Sali Manit. 

Memmedheu kenga jone, 
Vellezer bere nje Nene, 
Nga Janina ne Gjakove, 
Shqiperine mbushem me kenge.

----------


## shigjeta

Shume krijues 'humbasin' autorsine, kur kenga kalon brez pas brezi, por krijimet e tyre fitojne nje vlere te vecante, ate te krijimeve popullore.

Kosovari shume te bukura kenget qe ke sjelle.

----------

